# URL anzeigen



## W-Stefan (23. September 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte auf meiner Webseite oben wo die URL angezeigt wird (Sprich bei http://www.beispiel.de) den namen der gerade geöffneten Seite anzeigen (http://www.beispiel.de/index.html). Das funktioniert aber nicht automatisch, weil meine Seite auf Frames aufgebaut ist. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, das nachträglich einzutragen? Außerdem möchte ich den Seitennamen auch unten in der Statusleiste einfügen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Coranor (23. September 2004)

Mit einem Frameskonstrukt ist es nicht möglich die "gerade geöffnete" Seite oben in der Adressleiste auszuzeichnen, denn die eigentlich gerade geöffnete Seite ist ja das Frameskontrukt und ist damit ja auch schon oben zu sehen. Um das zu schaffen was Du möchtest, solltest Du also von den Frames weg.

Das mit der Statuszeile könnte klappen, muss aber nicht. Wenn möglich, dann wäre hier Javascript das Stichwort, aber nicht meine Stärke.


----------



## randomize (23. September 2004)

Für die Statusleiste vielleicht so etwas in der Art:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
window.defaultStatus = 'Unbenannt';
</script>
```


----------



## W-Stefan (24. September 2004)

Danke für eure hilfe, werde es gleich mal ausprobieren


----------

